# [solved] Duże rozmiary katalogów w pamięci?

## caruso

Witam,

Ostatnio zauważyłem że

```
mount -l
```

 pokazuje:

```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755)

cachedir on /lib/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw,size=4096k,mode=644)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/null on /mnt/c_temp type tmpfs (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

I takie pytanka mi się nasunęły czy udev, rc-svcdir i cachedir nie dostają za dużo pamięci z ramu na utworzenie sobie tych katalogów? Bo imho 15MB ramu piechotą nie chodzi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mziab

Zdaje się, że przy tmpfs pamięć jest alokowana dynamicznie. Nie ma się więc czym przejmować.

----------

## caruso

Hmm, a zapytam inaczej. Da się zmniejszyć ilość miejsca przydzielanego do tych 3 katalogów?

----------

## mziab

1) /lib/splash/cache:

 */sbin/splash-functions.sh wrote:*   

> export spl_cachesize="4096"

 

Wystarczy zmienić tę linię.

2) /lib/rc/init.d:

 */lib/rc/sh/init.sh wrote:*   

> local svcsize=${rc_svcsize:-1024}

 

Czyli dodajemy do /etc/rc.conf (w starym baselayoucie /etc/conf.d/rc) zmienną rc_svcsize.

Udeva nie mogłem znaleźć.

----------

## canis_lupus

A co może spowodować zbytnie ograniczenie tych katalogów?

----------

## caruso

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 1) /lib/splash/cache:
> 
>  */sbin/splash-functions.sh wrote:*   export spl_cachesize="4096" 
> 
> Wystarczy zmienić tę linię.
> ...

 

zmiana w /sbin/splash-functions.sh nic nie zmieniła...

svcsize zostawiłem na 1024.

Za to udev za dużo ma przydzielone imho.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ostro przeginacie, skoro udev nie używa całości jaką ma przydzieloną, to po co mu ją obcinać? Nie uwolni wam to ramu nic a nic. przeczytajce w dokumentacji tmpfs.txt.

----------

## caruso

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ostro przeginacie, skoro udev nie używa całości jaką ma przydzieloną, to po co mu ją obcinać? Nie uwolni wam to ramu nic a nic. przeczytajce w dokumentacji tmpfs.txt.

 

Dobra, nie musisz krzyczeć...

Tylko imho po co ustawiać maksymalny limit np /dev na 10MB, gdy używa 

```
du -s -h /dev

92K     /dev

```

Nawet na livecd, gdy tworzyłem jakiś czas temu nie potrzebował więcej niż 100 kB, i nic się nie działo...

Dlatego jednak chcę ustawić maksymalny limit na 1MB, co i tak jest bezpieczne imho.

----------

## mziab

Niby tak, ale skoro pamięć jest alokowana dynamicznie, nie będzie żadnej różnicy. Jeśli nie podasz parametru size, tmpfs domyślnie ustawia limit na połowę pamięci operacyjnej, co nie znaczy wcale, że używa całej tej pamięci. Alokuje ją w miarę zapychania systemu plików. No, ale rób jak chcesz  :Smile: 

----------

## caruso

Wygląda na to, że u mnie pomogło

```
udev                    /dev            tmpfs           size=1M         0 0 
```

w fstab   :Very Happy: 

Ma to np takie pozytywne skutki:

http://projects.linuxtogo.org/pipermail/openembedded-commits/2007-June/006146.html

----------

## zero111

to znaczy ze katalog /dev jest w ramie?  :Shocked: 

----------

## SlashBeast

a gdzie ma być skoro to wirtualny katalog tworzony dynamicznie przez udev!? Podobnie jak proc i sys.

----------

## zero111

nie_wiem nie_znam sie ale mi to wyglada na skrajne kretynstwo jesli takie cos zajmuje ram

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

masz racje, nie znasz się więc nie gadaj bzdur.

----------

## zero111

to jest w ramie czy nie?

----------

## SlashBeast

No skoro jest na tmpfs to gdzie ma być?

----------

## zero111

no to w czym gadam glupoty? po_co udev jest tym tmpfs?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## matiit

To znajdź mu lepsze miejsce...

----------

## SlashBeast

 *zero111 wrote:*   

> nie_wiem nie_znam sie ale mi to wyglada na skrajne kretynstwo jesli takie cos zajmuje ram
> 
> Arfrever: Ortografia

 Tutaj gadasz głupoty.

----------

